# Locust feeders don't seem to be breeding?



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I have an Exo Terra 30x30x30 for my hoped breeding of Locusts. I have 2 boxes in there (the type you buy feeder insects in) - one I put food in and the other has about 3 inches of Playsand in for laying.

I have a large heatmat attached to the right hand side of the terrarium statted to 30c.

I have many adult locusts in there but they don't seem to be laying eggs. Is there something I'm doing clearly wrong?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Use a reflector bulb for the heat or some GU10 halogen bulbs.


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> Use a reflector bulb for the heat or some GU10 halogen bulbs.


I have a small hood for the exo terra, can you recommend any compact versions of these bulbs? thanks for your answer


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

*hood*

You will not get your temps high enough using a exo terra hood as they have a max wattage of 26 also you need alot bigger viv to breed locust at least 2ft tall and 2 ft wide, your laying substrate needs to be 4 to 8inch in depth and kept moist.
you poss can breed in a smaller tank but realy not cost effective with the amount of deaths and what you have to feed..


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

:-( damn


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

theboyw said:


> You will not get your temps high enough using a exo terra hood as they have a max wattage of 26 also you need alot bigger viv to breed locust at least 2ft tall and 2 ft wide, your laying substrate needs to be 4 to 8inch in depth and kept moist.
> you poss can breed in a smaller tank but realy not cost effective with the amount of deaths and what you have to feed..


I disagree with the size of that tank you have said you need, altho the size you have quoted will make things slightly easier is isnt 100% needed: victory:

I have a exo terra 30x30x45 so slighty taller then the OP and my locust are at it all the time, to test they would lay, i put a pint glass in filled with moist sand and they were laying in there no probs, i just forgot to keep it moist and i presume this why they didnt hatch as the sand colapsed so they could get out the sand!

I agree tho, the exo hoods are crap for this application you just wont get enough heat needed if you can fix a bulb inside then a 40w would do the trick!

Here is my setup altho i have now changed as i found cleaning them to be a pain in the exo terras!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/968719-my-locust-background-tank-build.html

New setup

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/997334-new-live-food-housing-build.html

Lewis


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

*nice set up*

I'm not going to argue with the above as thats a pritty good set up for breeding locust, have you tried putting some straw's down the side of your laying pots to keep them moist. i had amazing results with warm moist river washed sand.: victory:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

theboyw said:


> I'm not going to argue with the above as thats a pritty good set up for breeding locust, have you tried putting some straw's down the side of your laying pots to keep them moist. i had amazing results with warm moist river washed sand.: victory:


This straw idea is new to me.. How does it work?? Is it.just like a downpipe to top the water level up from below??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

theboyw said:


> I'm not going to argue with the above as thats a pritty good set up for breeding locust, have you tried putting some straw's down the side of your laying pots to keep them moist. i had amazing results with warm moist river washed sand.: victory:


So you put the straws to add water down to the base rather than spraying the top? so it keeps is moist lower down?

If that correct sounds like a very good idea and one that i might steal :mf_dribble:

Hopefully i didnt come across as being argumentative just my opinion:2thumb:

Lewi


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

*here you go*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/554480-locust-laying-pots-perfected-description.html
hope this link still works...
laying pots perfected..


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

theboyw said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/554480-locust-laying-pots-perfected-description.html
> hope this link still works...
> laying pots perfected..


Link works but no pics:whistling2:


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies, lots to keep me occupied trying!


----------

